# Airflo sander starting problems



## biltritecon (Nov 16, 2004)

Just wondering of anybody has an airflo sander that has had problems with it starting. its a 9hp briggs about a year old and everytime i go to start it it won't start, either floods and then the battery dies and i gotta mess with it for an hour. Last year it worked good. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I use the airflo 2 yard or 1.7.
They always start. Do you have the electric choke- starter. Sounds like it could be a connection problem. Also I make sure my guys do not get any water in the gas cans.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

I'd take it to your Briggs dealer should be a two year warranty!
If it is out of warranty, clean or replace the carb, depending on your mechanical skills the costs are pretty close. Another post here also suggested that its a float bouncing around issue, try an inline shut off valve on the gas line. Leave it shut untill you are ready to start sanding, then open it and start your unit. Might have to let the unit run at idle between jobs.
Briggs has an online parts look up. http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?docid=78484

The facility I work at has a 2005 tarco ss sander and briggs is replacing the carb. Engine will not start when cold.
Since the EPA got involved in air pollution regs for outdoor power equipment they have to run leaner, hence poorer cold weather performance.
I can stress this enough... at the end of the season treat your gas with a stabilizer, the manufacturers have their own brand or stabil is another. Run the treated gas thru the system shut off the fuel, let it run out of fuel.
The gas today is real crap and will varnish up our fuel sytems in no time flat


----------



## snowjumper (Feb 17, 2006)

biltritecon said:


> Just wondering of anybody has an airflo sander that has had problems with it starting. its a 9hp briggs about a year old and everytime i go to start it it won't start, either floods and then the battery dies and i gotta mess with it for an hour. Last year it worked good. Anyone have any suggestions?


I have 4 Air flow sanders I change the spark plugs 1st before I do anything else. My plugs are my problem. Be careful when fueling the sander sand gets into the carb and that will cause a problem of starting. Its cheeper to have a spare carb then to rebuild the old one. Good luck


----------

